# The Writer's Circle - Week #6 [Grammar, oh Grammar]



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The Writer's Circle – Week #6 [Grammar, oh Grammar]

(Sorry for the post being late again...my comp has been giving me issues and wasn't allowing me access to post anything...idk what happened, but now is the first time i've been able to post since last night...weird...anyways down to business.)

Hi everyone! Welcome to Week #6 of the Writer's Circle. This week we will be discussing the topic of 'grammar'. Yes, interesting, I know...but still necessary. This weeks article is by John McIntyre. He is the assistant managing editor for the copy desk of _The Baltimore Sun_ and a past president of the American Copy Editors Society. This article was featured in the “Off the Cuff” section of the September 2008 issue of “The Writer” magazine. It features quotes by established authors/linguists/dictionary writers on the topic of grammar in the English language. There is also an included list of books that the author put together to help those interested in reading up on correct English usage and grammar techniques. Please enjoy! My discussion questions will be at the bottom of the post, after the article. Cheers!

Off The Cuff 
by: John McIntyre

Correct usage is often a judgment call
a veteran copy editor looks at how the ongoing grammar debate affects writers



> When the next National Grammar Day comes around [March 4], watch your step. You had better, because you have been given bad advice for years.
> 
> In “The Language Mavens,” a chapter in _The Language Instinct,_ Steven Pinker expresses frustration at the self-appointed guardians of English usage, the purveyors of rules that are not rules and idiosyncratic preferences masquerading as settled law. That would be, for example, John Simon, William Safire on his off days, many (if not most) copy editors, authors of blogs like this one [this column originally ran on “You Don't Say,” the author's blog for _The Baltimore Sun_]. To be fair, his scorn for ill-informed prescriptivists is matched only by his regret that academic linguists have been ineffective at informing the public.
> There is a reason for the proliferation of bogus advice on language. Here's where it all started:
> ...


Alrighty. I'm sure you all have your different feeling about grammar and its correct usage or lack thereof. Personally, it pains me to see the English grammar abused and raped by slang terminology and structure. I try to use the best grammar in my stories that I possibly can, however, without some authority to turn to regarding the issue, my abilities only reach so far... So, I have to ask, how do you all feel about the subject? What kind of things bug you about grammar? Is there anything you would like to say regarding grammar and its usage? Perhaps it doesn't bother you when someone is grammatically lax in their use of the English language. Perhaps it does. If so, specifically how? Are there time when you feel that grammar can be pushed aside for the sake of ease? Lets hear it. 

I don't know if anyone has this book or not, but it was actually given to me when I first started High School. Its called the “Writer's Express” or “Writer's Inc” book. The titles vary depending on the age level for whom it was printed. It has been an excellent source of grammar help for me, as well as giving descriptions of different formats of writing such as MLA format and ASA format for papers. And it also gives suggestions on how to cite sources, and how to compile research etc. Does anyone have anything similar to this (or perhaps exactly this) that they use?

Discussion questions

1.How did you like this article?

2.was it helpful?

3.What are your feelings regarding grammar?

4.What kind of things bug you about grammar?

5.Any advice on grammar and its usage?

6.Do you use any books as references?

7.If you are bothered by people use of grammar in their writing, specifically how?

8.Can grammar be pushed aside sometimes?

9.Anything else you feel like commenting on. 


Thats all I've got for this week. I hope you all gain something from this post. Please let me know if there is anything that you would like to see brought up in future Writer's Circle discussion posts. I'll do my best to accommodate all requests. Once again, thanks for reading and participating! 

Write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ploss this is as usual fantastically useful, i must have missed this episode
I have always had a real problem with grammar, was never taught it at school.

This was immensely useful. I was thinking of trying to relearn the basic rules of grammar. With your approval i might do a thread on heresy outlining the basic rules of grammar, these might help writers.

I realised recently in a short story that poor grammar and punctuation can seriously stunt the effect and stop the flow.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks mate! i'm glad you found the article useful! That was my goal with these posts, to stimulate the minds of individuals wanting to write better. And of course to provide something meaningful during my stay at Heresy. 

CP


----------

